# Re-shelling my R32 GTR



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Im in the process of re-shelling my GTR after recieving my free shell from jellgtr. Cant say thanks enougth.  

Im doing all of this due to the fact that my current gtr is tatty and the back end is bent and will cost £1000's to fix.

I have been tracking down all the original panels as the car is a non standard white. It has a bit of a pearl flip in it. I have the bumpers,boot lid and have sorted out the rear lights and in the process of sorting out the wings,bonnet and grill which are with a GTR member in Ireland.

So far i have have given her a good wash, turned it into a rolling shell (thanks to Abbey for the loan off parts), put the rear bumper and boot lid on and sorted out the wiring looms.

While the engine is out i might rebuild it again adding uprated conrods, sump baffle and cams but not sure yet. I will be replacing most of the seals as they have started to leak.

Here are a few pics

I have just placed the front bumper on to stop it from getting any more damaged.















































I will keep updating the thread as i carry on


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Someone's going to be a busy boy!!! Welcome to the r32 rebuild club!

Best of luck with it all - looking forward to the pics of progress.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

You cant still be building yours?

It been ages since you started it.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Bloody hell Jamie...that looks like ALOT of work mate !

Fair play tho


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

good luck with the car, are you just taking what you need out of your current car then?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea i have everything i need in my car. Just need to swap over my panels with the member in Ireland and i will have all the body work done.

Just got a new carpet today so that i can start putting the interior back in without having to strip my car completly at the moment.

But today my rear number plate went missing somewhere between mine and Hitchin and i cant be assed to replace it. So i will be taking my GTR over to my parents to start the full strip down tomorrow.


----------



## Shakkagts-t (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow thats some build up job m8! Good luck with it!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Did you get you electrical fault sorted?


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

mate i thought i was going to do alot!!!!! best of luck mate..


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I hate seeing such a beaut in such a state  (althought I probbaly guess you know what your doing)

Good luck!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

What that needs is to be stripped even further, caged, and turned into a track car :smokin:


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

I'd advise that you invest in a couple of rolls of foam tape.
Use it between any wiring looms and trim panels, also between pieces of trim themselves etc.
This will mean when it's all back together it should be pretty rattle free - something most of us can't boast sadly!

Good luck with your project!
Ian


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

> What that needs is to be stripped even further, caged, and turned into a track car
> __________________


Thats what im thinking of doing with the other one if my parents let me keep it there. 


I have pretty much done the interior today but it started raining.

I got all the rear seats,quater panels,speakers and the whole carpet done today. I even got thre dash out of the old car but it started pissing down so couldn't put it back in.

I should have the whole interior done by tomorrow.

I can't beleive how easy the dash comes out 2 nut's and 2 screws piss of piss once every thing else is removed.

Will gets some pics tomorrow if its not raining


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

Such a beautiful site... I wish I could find a GTR shell state side.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

wow that will be alot of wrench time 
good luck with the build


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Madden said:


> Thats what im thinking of doing with the other one if my parents let me keep it there.


If they dont - give me a shout, I'd love to take my old shell and turn it into my 2009 drift car  :smokin:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok mate there wont be much left.

Well got the all the dash in and most of the interior today. I have left off the door cards as i have to fit the alarm, change the locks over and fit the speakers.

All went in quite easy got to fix the radio wiring loom and wire in my boost controller, boost gauge and Skylab TCS.

Pretty much done.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

looking good.
amazing what a difference a few parts make, the first few pics look scary as hell but then looking good :bowdown1:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fair play mate, that came together quick !


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Madden said:


> Ok mate there wont be much left.


There'll be even less left by the time I've finished with it 

I would literally need the shell + doors, windscreen, as many body panels as happen to remain. Brakes, hubs, subframe would be helpful.

It'll basically be left in the same state as the shell you picked up I guess, plus a few more panels? 

Yeah looking awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Go Jamie go.

Looks good buddy.

When I get back, I expect it all done.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> Go Jamie go.
> 
> Looks good buddy.
> 
> When I get back, I expect it all done.


I reckon that is possible.

Pikey we will see whats left when I'm finished and you can have first refusal as its your old shell.

All the interior only took about a max off 6 hours and that was in the pissing rain over 2 days.

Not that bad if you are determined.

I might take the engine and box out on sunday not sure yet?


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

VGLover said:


> Such a beautiful site... I wish I could find a GTR shell state side.


do you want one? anybody wanna take my gtr 33 off me? :chuckle:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Is it free?


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

near as or what i paid for it


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh could be intersted pm me some details and price.


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

Is it state side???


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well I had another hard day graft today. I was only going to remove the gearbox but it came out quickly to i thought i would take the engine out aswell.

It all went smoothly with no problems so I'm a happy man.

I think all in all i done it in around 3 hours.

Here is pick off two cars side by side ready for stripping.










And then with it all removed.





































The next job will be to clean the engine bay and transfer all the components over.

I will also be doing a bit of work on the engine. I have to replace all the seals and give it a good clean up again.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Surely it would be easier to just use the other car, lol


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Whilst I do (slightly) object to the calling of my old car 'tatty and bent', lol, he's transferring all the cool parts from his current car into a better shell which he got for nothing, so I dont really see the point of posting that  

How's that manifold holding up? It was full of holes when I bought it. I had it welded up and it looked like a very good professional job to me, just interested to know if it's still holding - as I have something else to potentially give to the same guy


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea the manifold is spot on mate. Not given me a problem at all. the welds are spot on.

As Jeff said i was given a mint shell so I'm making a good one out of the two.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Pikey said:


> Whilst I do (slightly) object to the calling of my old car 'tatty and bent', lol, he's transferring all the cool parts from his current car into a better shell which he got for nothing, so I dont really see the point of posting that


Forgive me if i'm wrong but it just seems pointless going through all that hassle, and from the pics it looks a big job, just so at the end of it all you will have the same car, but in a better shell.

but ok, point taken.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd love to take on a reshell

you'll have one of the cleanest 32's around when its done

Kudos to you, it looks incredible!

mook


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Cheers mate.

It's like building your own car. I love working on cars so its more a hobby then anything. Its no hassle to me what so ever i love doing it.

This way my car we almost be faultless with everything how i want it to be.

Every part that comes off we be cleaned and replaced if worn out.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

if i was given a mint shell and my R32 was looking tired id swa it over.

not too hard to do just time consuming.

i bought a new 32, bodywork is 'ok' but the underside is mint, no dirt, rust or even crumpled bits where some foolio jacked it up.

think your doing well mate. look forward to seeing her all done.


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

keep up the good work fella..


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well got a fair bit done this weekend. I had a Huskyracer come over and give me a hand. Well he done most of the work to tell you the truth.

We got the engine bay ready for the engine to go back in when i have finished with it.

Sorted out the wiring looms, installed the brake master cyclinder and servo, clutch master cyclinder and servo, Abs unit and all brake lines,throttle cable,pretty much everything really.

Put the spoiler and rear lights on and should be going off to Ireland on the weekend to pick up the wings,bonnet and grill.

That will be the body work compelt.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

That boot cleaned up Ok looks like a new one. The old owner will be pleased he wanted the shell to be rebuilt.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea the boot cam up alright, there are a few chips on the corners but nothing to bad. I had my mate round and he loves polishing so that was his job for the day. Even got out the coffee cup rings that got on there some how?


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

:chuckle: Not guilty they dont make such a good table off the car


----------



## jock (Nov 16, 2007)

3 hrs to get the engine out is that right ?

if so do you wanna come help me put mines back in lol.

re-shell looks awesome, nice work


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well I'm off to Ireland tonight to get the body panels. I will be leaving tonight at 9pm and getting home Sunday at around 5AM. So its going to be along journey.

Will get some pics on Sunday with all the body panels fitted. Cant wait.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well had a long weekend. I left my house at 8.40PM on Friday night and got back at 5.30AM Sunday morning. I have done over 850 miles in my subaru with a GTR bonnet strapped to the roof rails. Plus 2 very very rough ferry crossings where i didn't know if we would make it to the other side :nervous:.

I ended up denting the roof of my scooby where the bonnet catch smashed the crap out of it and a strap flew off and nearly went through one of my windows. Good fun.

I only had about 4 hours sleep since Fraiday morning so feeling it now.

Put all on today but the bonnet is a different colour white and had a few marks but not as bad as my old bonnet.

Few pics of it today.





























I'm still waiting on the rear light covers from Inca off the forum but i cant get hold of him, so if anyone knows him let him know I'm trying to contact him.

I will be getting the spoiler painted along with a few other bits to make it mint but not for a while.



















Here is what is left of the grey one but I still need to take a few more bits off it yet.








.

Of to bed now


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds like an adventure


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

what u doing with the old shell?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

steven_c said:


> what u doing with the old shell?





Madden said:


> Pikey we will see whats left when I'm finished and you can have first refusal as its your old shell.


:chuckle:


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

maybe i should read more  not asking for it already have 2 and need to shift one


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well I'm going to try and get the car all done this weekend so that i can go to the pod next Sunday 10th. 

I will be replacing all the engine oil seals on Friday night to get it ready for installing on Saturday. It should be driving by Sunday with all the suspension and brakes done.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Shakkagts-t (Apr 19, 2007)

Really getting through it m8! Will be some machine once its done!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well i have just got in from a piss up so excuse my grammer.

Today i have done shit loads in order to get it ready for next Sunday. 

First off i changed over the wiring looms for the engine and resoldered some sensors. I then replaced the crank rear oil seal which was a bitch as i had to remove the crazy tight bolt's that hold the flywheel on by myself. I then replaced 2 front cam seal's and the belt cover back plate. Redone the cam belt again and cleaned it all up. I then discovered that when i replaced the rocker cover gaskets along with the bolt seals that they had all worked them self's loose to the stage that the rockers covers where actually moving around. So i re-torqued them up and gave it a good clean up.

I refitted the engine and gearbox into the car so it should be ready to drive tomorrow.


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

great post to read hope all is going sweet now


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Another busy day today and I'm shattered. 

All the engine is plumbed in now. I had to modify the hot side intercooler pipe work hole on the body as the greddy hard pipe that came with the turbo kit has been extended for some reason. So out came the big hole saw's and the hacksaw. Took ages to try and get it neat and allow anought room so that i dont get any annoying rattle's.

Refitted the turbo and extenal wastegate and plumbed in all the boost controller pipes after forgetting which one went where but i got there in the end. 

I then started work on the front suspension and brakes. I had to swap over the o/s lower wishbone and antiroll bar up link as they had split gaitors and some play in them. I put the coilovers back on and i think it has lowered the car by about 65mm. Which is crazy but the height adjuster rings are seized so i cant adjust the ride height anymore so i will be replacing them. The brembos went on next with a bit of bending of the metal brake pipes to make them fit but no problems there.

All i have to do now is the rear brakes and suspension, rear propshaft and then fit the fuel pump. I hope to have a drive in it by the middle of next week.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Awesome  

I think the kit was for an R32, but had been modified and fitted to an R33 hence the extension to that pipe. Then I bought it and had to mod my R32 in the same way you've just done to the new shell. Possibly - it was a while ago now & I cant really remember


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well i have been putting in some seroius hours on this thing now. I didn't get home till around 10.30 last night as i was swapping over all the rear brakes,suspension arms, rear hubs, coilovers and alloys. Found a couple of broken brake lines so had to replace them which was a nightmare but got there in the end.

Just got in from working on it again. I got the rear propshaft,exhust system and fuel pump done tonight and finished off all the under car work to get it ready for the MOT on Friday. I tested the electrics by dabing a battery on and everything seems ok.

Got a few pics from last night not the best but if show how low it looks now campared to the normal shocks. I starting to like the dark wheels on the car but they are in need of a good clean.



















All i have left is to bleed the clutch and brakes put some coolant in and sort the alarm and radio wiring out


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Just got in again from another day of grafting.

Had a few problems along the way. I ran out of solder when fixing all the wiring looms so had to get the through crimps out , which i hate to do but i will go back and fix again later. I wired in the boost guage and boost controller and thought i would try and start it. It would turn over but not start. I thought the fuel pump ecu gave up due to the relay clicking like made. So i was about to rip the interior out again to replace the fuel pump module but i checked the fuse box under the bonnet again and found 3 fuses blown replaced them and everything started working. 

I was trying to bleed the brakes and the pedal would just keep going to the floor. I went through 2l of fulid and then decided to try the inside nipples on the brembo's and loads of air shot out. so that sorted that out.

Got the attesa system bleed along with the clutch.

Filled up the cooling system and it sprung a leak at the bualk head from the bottom heater hose. found out it was spilt so will fix that tomorrow.

Should be moting it Friday so the pod on Sunday is looking good


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow man you have really turned this around really quickly hope your happy with the out come great build mate.. it takes alot of time and skill to take something like this on... i know


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

well done mate

White R32 with dark rims rule


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

minifreak said:


> well done mate
> 
> White R32 with dark rims rule


They do look good i was going to try the white wheels but but will stick with these for a while


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

imo white wheels dont look good unless there 100% clean, 100% of the time.

i loved mine on the bronze Rota GTRs clean of dirty it just looked tough


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well i drove it tonight and everything seems good. 

The heater hose wasnt split. It was just an odd shaped juberlie clip.  

I had to fix the climate control aswell. The hot and cold actuator had got stuck so i mangaged to fix that with no real problems. 

All the interior is now complete with everything working and i can even listen to music as i work now  

Just little niggle things now.

I have to 

Remove the rear bumper and get the number plate braket round the right way.
Number plate lights
Number plates
Fill front diff with oil
Check rear diff oil
Tighten up the o/s/f hub nut and split pin it
Split pins on the rear hicas rod and front track rod.
Bolt the powersteering resisvoir down
Mak sure there are no leaks anywhere
Replace one rear light bulb
Tidy up the engine bay wires and pipes ( just a few cable ties)


It will be a rush tomorrow as i have work and then have to be at physio by 4pm. So i will leave work really early to try and get it moted as i have someone coming to look at the scooby on Saturday.


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

Madden said:


> It will be a rush tomorrow as i have work and then have to be at physio by 4pm. So i will leave work really early to try and get it moted as i have someone coming to look at the scooby on Saturday.



just dont go to work!!! :thumbsup: :lamer:


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Amazingly fast turnaround, well impressed


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Got it all done today within 2 hours. Took it to the Mot station and was waiting in the cue they came out and told me the car was to low to get on there ramps. So that was the end of that. :x 

So all the late nights have turned into nothing even though the car is still spot on and will pass I might not be able to get it MOTed in time for Sunday. 

I have a guy coming round tomorrow to look at the scooby. So i hope i can get it moted tomorrow.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Well done Jamie, that was quick. Good luck with the MOT.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well just got it through the MOT. No problems what so ever so happy with that. I went home and gace it a quick was and polish.

Still need to put the side skirts on and sort out the rear light covers form inca which i cant get hold off for over a month now.

Some pics.






















































Will be finish off soon when i can be assed to get the bumper touched up along with the side skirts


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Christ, what a crock of shlt. I'd get it crushed.

Get with the times man and get a 33.....


B.T.W, fantastic job considering your personal circumstances.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Leave the spoiler and the lights like that, it looks cool :smokin:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I might leave the spoiler like that but the lights will be getting changed. Hopfully anyway


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

unbelievably fast swap over mate, well done! 


You going to respray it?

Jay


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Na as the boy is mint apart from the bonnet and front bumper.

I might do in time but not for a long time.

Hopefully be at the pod on Sunday to see what it can do


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

reshelled in a month, and you've basically remanufactured your car. That's quite quick!

Anyways, I'm heartened to learn and see reshelling (this, and Rain's R32 project), as it is now the clear path to my car's immortality. I can see myself in the not-too-distant future having one and a half R32s, two shells, one running and the other in restoration, then when #2 is at a 100 point restoration, then take apart #1 and start restoring that one...


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea well i have the other sheel and i dont want to scrap it. I was thinking off teaching my self body work and having a go at sorting it my self.

By a shame to scrap a early GTR


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

exactly! you've got a mint running car, so you can casually work on the former shell, build and restore it until it's perfect. Then you've got a spare


----------



## JulesS14200 (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow that was a top bit of work mate.

Hope the cars all ok, I may need to ask you some advice on some stuff actually


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea car is sweet now mate. Had a few problems with fueling but all sorted now.

What do you need to ask mate?


----------



## JulesS14200 (Sep 6, 2005)

good good, I'll pm you


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fantastic thread.. Well done:clap:


----------



## STEALTH_R32GTR (Feb 7, 2010)

good job bud! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Cheers pal

This is the continuation of the car 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127575-my-r32-gtr-track-drag-shed.html


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Man hope it all goes swimmingly for you dude...can't wait to see the end result?


----------

